# some new pics of my tank's



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

First pic is my 2 breeding pair of convict's and below them is a 10g of 100's of fry of my pink and black convict.

Second pic is my 35g reef tank in progress.
Heres the link for it of you would like to know more about it.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=65310

Last one. I just finished adding the moldings on my canopies and i think it look alot nicer than before w/o the moldings.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

nice, i really like that tank dividing the room like that with the 2 sided viewing... ill never understand how u guys can almost put ur TVs on the floor for the sake of a fish tank tho







....unless u have super low furniture that is


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

my bed frame is like almost on the floor so its all good.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s great nice tank and set up


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

NICE SET UP!


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

i really like the look of the matching unfinished woodwork... are u planning to keep it that way or are u going to stain it?


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

im going to stain it but i have to wait for summer so i can drag all of that outside.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great work on all that moulding. Love the reds setup as well. Do you get much algae growth with the natural sunlight?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

me like!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thats a great spot for that big tank you got there


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that big tank is awesome


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

dope tanks. the big one is awesome.


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

> Do you get much algae growth with the natural sunlight?


nope not really..


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

love the setup. i would like to have something similar some day. nice p's too


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

really nice set up


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats badass you can have dinner while watching your p's eat their dinner


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nice set up man :nod:


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

there nice i like how it divides and you can see from both sides


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

thats real sweet i like the set up


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

i like the stand on the 150g


----------

